# Its here in the UK...+ rare pic's of John F



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So today picked up JDM R35 GTR I ordered in Japan when on the trip with the club last year. Its a little harder without a importer's help and its not something I want to repeat.










A little dirty from being on the docks in Japan










Rare pic of John F cleaning a car! Thanks for the lift John, as usual super club support










Who said John does not know how to clean a car










the caravan is not mine  

I driven it about 100 miles to get the alarm etc fitted. As it needs to be run in I did it in automatic all the way. At low speed it you hear the box a little and it changes up to higher gears quite quickly. Generally its great :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wheres the :hard-on: smiley?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Want to swap?! lol!

Great purchase.. Now time for you to enjoy..

Best wishes.. :thumbsup:


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Great news Jon, another car to get moss on it until you clean it 

Well done mate, look forward to seeing it.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

nice

is that Titanium?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No, it's DMG


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

_"Who said John does not know how to clean a car"_

I do!!!

Robbies, John is just grinding in all the dirty with that dry rag!!   

Oh well, nothing Mr Creasy cans sort I suppose.

Looks fantastic though Robbie, and still my fav colour.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :smokin:


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> No, it's DMG


Each picture i see makes me unsure about the colour i want.

Looks stunning nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it will look better clean... It came with some polish for the 5 year coat but its all in Japanese so I don't know what to put on first

If all goes well I will be driving to Le Mans next week to run it in

So do I use this login or change to R35_GTR... I need to pay my membership on one of them

R


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks great in that colour :smokin: 

I'm sure you will be getting loads of pointless miles in now to reduce the running in period


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Congratulations Robbie - looks stunning.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scott said:


> _John is just grinding in all the dirty with that dry rag!! _


_

No, it was a muzlin and I was just dusting off the excess, nothing more. All very gently done thank you_


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Love it


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so do I

I even quite like the little female Japanese voice saying something every 10 minutes (sat nav I think)


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

so its friday night and you're here on the internet and not out in it? mad!

When i see you will have to bagsy a ride, after all you wouldnt be able to afford it if you hadnt sold me that blitz r-vit all that time ago


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its in the garage so it can get the alarm fitted tomorrow and go for SVA on Monday...

If I had it I would not be on this keyboard....

R


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Bet the alarm guy will be sweating tomorrow hehe, i'd be petrified of messing it up


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

well I hope he doesn't....


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

YHPM


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so do you


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

How cool is that! Love the colour. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Having seen every colour on numerous occasions and taken loads of photos DMG has to be the best colour


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I thought you were a bathtub white guy...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If they did the R35 in QM1 I'd be at the front of the queue


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Having seen every colour on numerous occasions and taken loads of photos DMG has to be the best colour


Good to hear!


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> I even quite like the little female Japanese voice saying something every 10 minutes


Check the trunk! Check the trunk! Maybe you've got a stowaway! She love you long time five dolla!

Looks a real beast in that colour :thumbsup:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

sorry for my ignorance but what does DMG stand for...is that the same as gun-metal grey...i hope so cos that's the colour i ordered and it looks great! Congratulations.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Dark Metallic Grey


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

DMG is called Gun Metal in Europe, I bet it took a few lunches for the marketing dept to come up with that

R


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuggles! QM1?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its the colour used on white R33's


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

congratulations Robbie ! dark chrome rays are a perfect match with dmg. drive in good health


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

You've made a lot of people very jealous!! most have over a year wait, and some 2 til they get theres, it looks stunning though, good on you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done Robbie & thanks for sharing the pictures:clap: 

I hope John was not using his old bottle of Jif   

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

as a matter of interest how did the all-in cost of importing compare with the official UK prices??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats! what's the build number? it's on a plate in the engine bay under a plastic clip just below the brake fluid box.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

The car is at the garage so I con't play with it yet :-(

the cost is close to UK but I have a mix of equipment you can't get here.

The cost would be more today because of exchange rates... If I had transfered funds earlier I would have saved 3K:bawling: 

such is life

Rob


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

can i ask how many kms were on the clock when you picked it up? i notice it's had it's japan road tax paid so i'm assuming someone else bought it, registered it then sold it to you?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it had been driven it Japan

R


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> the cost is close to UK but I have a mix of equipment you can't get here.


What type of equipment?

Congratulatons on the car by the way. I've also ordered DMG. I was thinking of swapping to red, but I've changed my choice back to DMG as a result of seeing your car! It looks GTReat!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Good to see our Chairman getting his mitts dirty too!!

You've set sa precedent now fuggles - am assuming all new GTR's arriving in the UK will be formally christened 'The Fuggles Way'???


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Its like a black edition without the retro red bits on the seats and handles but it has the black wheels etc, no 1500 quid for extra bose speakers which have iffy base. Reversing camera, video input and LED's which might be offered in the UK.

5 year coating and winter pack which could be a standard on UK cars perhaps


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

Robbie
Congrats on your new car looks fantastic - when you have some time can you tell us the story of what you had to do to import it and get it SVA'd and all the hassle you had- then the rest of us wont make the same mistakes!

Cheers
Jack


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Jack

Unless you have one on order already I wouldn't do it. I ordered mine last year so I've waited over 6 months. They fetch 9million yen in auctions in Japan thats £43K add 30% import duty makes 55K, shipping, insurance devanning so 58K, SVA, Alarm tracker hey there's 60K+

I travel to Tokyo for work so it made it easier for me

If you order one I think its a 6 month wait in Japan mine was 2 months late I was told

Rob


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats Robbie... car looks awesome. 
Bet you can't wait to give the damn thing a blast now.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes, a nice run in to Le Mans should do

can't wait to get it back

R


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Ill be there too:thumbsup:


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

great looking car congrats


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Robbie !! Any problems with the SVA ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Jadid, I will know next week but others have passed

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

jacey boy when are you going down? In a gtr? old scool is fine too


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats !If thats DMG with the red bits inside from the Uk "black" edition would you mind possibly posting a few more pix inside and out when you get a chance? Colour spec is exactly what I've ordered and it'll give me something to look at until december 2009!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> jacey boy when are you going down? In a gtr? old scool is fine too



I leave early tuesday morning, im going down in my current car:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

c'mon Robbie, less chat and more pictures


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its in the garage ie workshop getting alarmed and SVA'ed

When I get it back I will take more. I had it for 3 hours filled it up, drove for 100 miles then left it :-(

Jacey Boy, I'm in Le Houx camping, I go down on Thursday.

My wife drives a WRX so I'm not so adverse to scobbies

R


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

Be good to see it in in the flesh (metal)


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> its in the garage ie workshop getting alarmed and SVA'ed
> 
> When I get it back I will take more. I had it for 3 hours filled it up, drove for 100 miles then left it :-(
> 
> ...


Im in Houx Annexe, come over for a beer if you feel like it, we are normally by the back of the site near the roundabout where they do burn outs all the time


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> sjc Congrats !If thats DMG with the red bits inside from the Uk "black" edition would you mind possibly posting a few more pix inside and out


sjc, its like a black edition without the red bits

some pic off the docks in Japan









Black leather seats, all have the bit in the middle like this, yes they are tight but I'm not thin 5-11

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









must have a engine shot

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









No red bits

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Paint protection stuff

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















Reverse camera


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great stuff - well done!!


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations Robbie!BEAUTIFUL!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: Whats the probability of you bringing R35 to a London meet, say on the 28th?:clap:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

A very good chance Sunshine

Bean, I will need instuctions on getting CD's into the system bluetooth to phone. Its all in Japanese.... you have one for 6 months now

Rob


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

stunning chap!! love the DMG would be my choice too! altho id be tempted to have a custom order in LP2!   

if your ever in nottingham give me a shout! 

ps on top of your 5 year protection stuff id just apply pre-wax cleanser & a wax, or Zaino ZCS or Z1 topped with Z9. 

altho the manufacturer would probably state nothing on top whatsoever.


----------



## stealth13 (Jun 10, 2008)

*cool*

Hey Robbie,how did you get your model report for the sva? and roughly how much was it mate if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Usual cost I'm told, there are several available I think

R


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

robbie thanks for the extra pix, that is simply stunning!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Robbie, 

Are the fog lamps standard. I've seen pics of some cars with,and some without. Didn't know if they were a mod or not?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

dealer fit option LEDs

driving lights, I didn't work out in my drive how to turn them off!

R


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Congrats! Car looks stunning! Well chuffed I'm sure. My fave colour along with red :smokin:

With the paint protection stuff, no paint cleansers, abrasive polishes, claybaring or anything other than finishing waxes, sealants, Quick detail sprays or half decent shampoo's (the heavy surfectants in the really cheap stuff is pretty strong). No Polish car washes either! the pre wash chemicals they generally use will have it stripped in no time... 

These protection systems are only heavy duty sealants so can be removed quite easily. If you got any remaining from what they applied, just top it up every few months.


----------



## type-r 69 (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all im saying is


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Matty 32 I will take a picture of the HKS mats in it tomorrow Neweara supplied

Alex, I have 2 bottles of something, I think I might take a picture of them and if you don't mind can you tell me what to do.

I've used you stuff on my 33 and it was always spot on what you said

R


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

No worries, send a piccie over .


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> dealer fit option LEDs
> 
> driving lights, I didn't work out in my drive how to turn them off!
> 
> R


Nice one, thanks for that.


Looks excellent!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

any news if through the sva etc?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Off to Le Mans

Logo'ed up


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

looking good chap!!

dodo supernatural would do a lovely job on that colour chap!! or Swissvax best of show! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Belated Congrats, Rob!

Figure out all the Japanese yet?

Aki


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

gorgeous mate! lucky sod


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just had a call from Rob. He's safely in Le Mans and now fighting of hordes of people wanting to look at the car!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Just had a call from Rob. He's safely in Le Mans and now fighting of hordes of people wanting to look at the car!


Got a buddy who's convoying down with a load of old bangers, called me a souple of hours ago to say he just saw a GTR pass him by - at a wild guess it was Robbie J


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

great looking car are you going to get anything from Mines? Keep the pics coming


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I have some pics from Le mans of his car, I went to see it yesterday, just got back myself:clap:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

As promised....


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> dealer fit option LEDs
> 
> driving lights, I didn't work out in my drive how to turn them off!
> 
> R


Stunning colour choice mate...considering changing my mind now!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

And seriously cool plate! Shame about being hijacked on the DR stickers. I understand Robbie wasn't expecting it when he picked the car up but was told it was part of the deal in getting it registered. Not very happy


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

just back

somebody nicked my bloody camera out my tent!  

Upstairs on a chunnel is not wide car friendly is small nick in the wheel lacker 

DR logo was a little bit bigger than I was expecting but everybody had something stuck on their cars this year so it did sort of blend in.

Lots of nice comments off TVR, Germans and French! Even met some Nissan design engineers that told me some stuff about Sat nav's in Europe.

GTR is a great long distance car! 400miles with one 3 minute stop for croissont and coffee, no issues

I'm off to bed now.

I will get some pic's of a mates camera soon.

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

to Aki's question "no" but it is fun trying

R


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> Upstairs on a chunnel is not wide car friendly is small nick in the wheel lacker
> R


I did notice that:wavey:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> somebody nicked my bloody camera out my tent!


Some twat keyed 5 cars including a Porsche 911, brand new 08 Merc CL etc in our campsite, why?? :chairshot


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

just mindless scum i'm afraid to say....


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Robbie glad you got there safe and sound, what a way to run a car in and what a car to run in!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes its a good way to run it in, now I can go to 4000rpm

somebody at chunnel waiting area tried to scratch her but its very light and should polish out! I think the 5 year coat thing is quite strong.

Le Mans has changed, scratching is UK, nicking is French! They need to improve security or like a lot of people I won't go next year.

The tent next to us had a French guy busting in at 3am so I'm not being biased here.

Great race 

R


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...id say keying is europe wide mate, haveing been to many big cities and seeing anything shiny and black wearing a nice set of pin-stripes!!

did you catch the guy who keyed yours then?!! 

Re the 5 year paint protection, it will protect against bird-drop (to a large degree), tree-sap and fall-out and light swirling but unfortunately will do nothing when it comes to scratching im afraid. Its likely to be a similar sealant to DiamondBrite 

only paint protection film will protect against scratches chap. 

hope the scratch comes out. if you need any help pm alex or myself and between us we'll do our upmost to sort it!  

sorry to hear about some of the stories!! its disheartening that so-called enthusiasts would damage something they hold dear.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> And seriously cool plate! Shame about being hijacked on the DR stickers. I understand Robbie wasn't expecting it when he picked the car up but was told it was part of the deal in getting it registered. Not very happy


What did DR have to do with getting Robbie's car registered?

Actually even though they are amongst my "opposition", I think the stickers look quite cool on the grey! :nervous: 

Reading the comments about vandalism makes me glad I went down to Le Mans with the Corvette crowd and had secure parking.

I never would have thought that people who bothered to go to Le Mans would be such morons. Mind you, the main reason for going for many is simply to drink for 48 hours I suppose...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

good news is the damage is very light to the varnish only.

looks like somebody scraped a coat over it with zips on. All will polish out

being done now
R


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

glad to hear its superficial Robbie


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah robbie, all those on the UK waiting list im sure you feel really sorry for now lol....

interesting newera sticker you have there 

not quite sure how it got on that paricular car....

enjoy it.....


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Hi Robbie...congratulations again on getting such a great car! Having access to the service manual I was wondering if you'd be able to verify for us about the running in period, first oil change, idling time before switch off and intervals for changing things like air filter, spark plugs etc. I'm guessing it's all in Japanese....if you need help translating it i've got a japanese friend living in england. By the way I'm pleased I ordered gunmetal grey now...I know we had a chance to get ultimate silver at no added cost and would've helped residuals but I'm planning to keep my car at least 20 years so not too bothered about residuals


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

follow ben's advice, a guy in Japan said the same.

Its a bit of descovery trying to work out all the stuff on the car. I can't get the bluetooth working yet but its fun trying

R


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

a problem i would love to have Robbie, insanely jealous, might buy a front bumper and hang it on my r34 lol


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

..good to hear the scratch has gone Robbie! theyre my No1 enemy! ...along with £5 car washes lol!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

What a way to run your car in, Robbie - Like your style!  What's it like to live like a celebrity?

Sad to hear someone stole your camera - Not your SLR, I hope??  - If so, and you need another a good place to buy would be Tokyo on your next trip - I know some good shops selling as new 2nd hand stuff about half price).

Also sorry to hear about someone trying to scratch it. 

WTF is it with people not respecting property that's not their's? Everyone's born with a concience, can't understand it 

Anyways, next time you're over in Japan for work would be good to meet up and have a few beers.. Congratulations are in order.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Miguel, it was great to drive down, I wouldn't say celebrities but getting nasty looks off R8 owners was fun.

It was a small Panasonic camera not the SLR that was nicked (thank god). I hope to be over in Japan in 3 months at the latest. The HKS car mats worked a treat thx for the ultra fast shipping as usual

Some pics off a mates camera

Sony had posters up with R35 with of course number 23 all over them








Typical day at camp








Other Le Mans attractions








Early morning









You are only here once so you have to do these things

Yes John F the Drivers-Republic logos are quite big, the GTROC mat arrived on Saturday morning, a little late to cover them up


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> ...You are only here once so you have to do these things


ABSOLUTELY :thumbsup: Wish everyone thought like that!

As you intend to use this car regularly (Any time, Any Place, Any Where... eh, wasn't that a Martini slogan? ) would be interesting to hear what it's like to live with daily, in due course Rob 

That website: DRIVERS-REPUBLIC.COM - Drivers Republic is a digital publication containing a website and digital magazine with videos, in-depth features and the most imaginative driving stories. looks set to be exciting, judging by the people involved with it. :squintdan


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> I can't get the bluetooth working yet but its fun trying
> 
> R


Have you seen this? 






If you look at all his other videos, he has some great info for the R35.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

definitely a lot of excellent attractions at le mans - maybe next time.........!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thx Hyrev

I have it paired but there was an extra option "outside japan" that I didn't do

I will try that next week and have another go after the wheel has had its mark removed as it at the garage now.

Miguel I've been driving it back to back with a R33 GTR on a commute/motorway drive to work.

At low speed the R35 it judders and is slow to get into gear in auto from standing start at junction say, perhaps I need to force it into first by pulling a paddle then swapping back to auto mode once you have got going. Its ok as a commute, so it the R33GTR but the twin plate clutch is slightly heavy in traffic. Therefore its fairly even old and new GTR.

Its the people steering into you to have look at the "strange car" as somebody said is a little scary.

R


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm sure it's a personal preference thing but i still can't understand why people drive it in auto mode, even in traffic. auto mode drives me nuts.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

if you shift the transmission switch between snow,standard and R does that affect things in auto mode? Presumably in snow mode it would set off from standing start in second gear as a default.....would that make it smoother in slow moving traffic?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I will try the snow mode...

Tokyogtr, I was trying not to use the paddles while running in as its tempting to over rev it, its my first paddle car and the others all have floor shift and I keep swapping cars

I will do a pure paddle drive in traffic to see how it is

Rob


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ah, ok. trust me, the paddles are easier than auto. i'm not entirely sure about the coding of the auto system but i think they did it so it would pass the urban mpg quote. in which case it's horrible to drive.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes it does go to 6th gear really fast

I like the feel of the paddles just have to get it in my brain to use them

R


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I only drove one for a day with DCD when he was testing against the IS-F...
When driving in traffic I found that by slightly lifting off the throttle between changes would make for a smoother shift with using manual mode. When really pushing it (R. R. & Off) keeping the throttle pinned and changing was quite smooth. Have you tried the launch control yet? It's quite impressive how quick it gets off the line with that!

I wonder... Is it illegal to tint the side windows in UK?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

When its back its close to being fully run in so I will be experimenting a bit Miguel

There are laws about tinting the side windows but you can have a mild tint I think

R


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

What are the possible penalties for having side tinted windows.. I wonder? Would definitely work well with the dark A pilars... Like the visor on a race helmet... No doubt that was the idea of the making the pilar so dark for all colours.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

My pics disapeared, here they are again.....


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

23 = "Nii San" in Japan 

Recently they gave one of our cars, "23-34" here... Just a shame it's on a boring 4WD, lol!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Robbie

nice to see it here after the struggle, but you know you have got the wrong colour !!! RED is what you need. Willl you be at Festival of Speed at Goodwood with it ?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes I am planning to go to Festival of Speed in it 

R


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

will you be on a stand with it ? I have a lot of work colleauges and friends who would like to see it in the flesh


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think Nissan are going so my will be in the car park!

You can always pop round or meet in pub if you like?

Rob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Good idea*

Rob

This Sunday ??


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes I think, I have a guy from Nissan as well

pick a pub?

That's if its back from getting the wheel done

Rob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*A30 ????*

A30 somewhere ?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it doesn't look like I will get the car until next week now :-(

R


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

dam, why is that ? cos of the wheel ?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and paperwork....

back Tuesday at the latest now

Rob


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Robbie - if you are still struggling with the menus, take a lookie here: JDM R-35 GTR Menu Translation - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club Plus search for AlfCanada on Youtube to get more videos about how to.

You most prob have everything sussed up but feel free to PM if anything


----------



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

Pic of car coming through toll at Boulogne on 2nd page of this Pistonheads, Le MAns, "on the road to le mans" thread... about half way down page...
On the road to Le Mans - - - Boulogne/Mer toll pictures!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

yep thats it ! :thumbsup: Couldn't work out how to copy it... Wouldn't believe I work in IT would you


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

right click then cut and past the link into the forum reply using the 'insert image' option


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes it was raining :-(

but the sun came out when we arrived


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

hey! i've got that third pic picked out as my fave! i love the japanese soul of this car......well done and your are one lucky dude! enjoy!


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

hi Robbie - not sure if anyone has asked this, but any chance of you posting up a pic of your car with the front LEDs on?
oh, and how do they work - can you switch them on without the head/side lights being on (like the audi versions)? wondered if you used them during the day?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes I will get a pic up

there is a little seperate button, not sure if you need sides on, I think not

R


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

cool, thanks mate! would be great to see them in dark and daylight if possible. i'm pushing my luck now aren't i?!!!

cheers


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

somebody nicked my camera at Le Mans which is making it a little harder

I will get onto it

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So its a video camera photo and some random hosting site




























So it might not last

Ign needs to be on only to turn them on

next door came and parked close as well, watch my paintwork

yes they need a clean, some creatures died to bring you this


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

wow that was quick work!

thanks vm for the pics, definitely liking the LEDs.

the DMG looks fantastic in low light levels, shows the lines so much better than black - seriously considering changing my kuro order!


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

ToroKuro said:


> wow that was quick work!
> 
> thanks vm for the pics, definitely liking the LEDs.
> 
> the DMG looks fantastic in low light levels, shows the lines so much better than black - seriously considering changing my kuro order!


agreed, those led's look amazing


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Unfortunately, as it stands today they will not be a UK option.


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder what the little button does in UK cars then?! I guess in Japan it must be 'blanked-out' unless the option is selected so the same would happen here.

Hopefully these will be on the UK options list (along with reverse cam) closer to delivery.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

there's no button or blanking plate on the JDM version unless you ordered the LED as a factory option.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Unfortunately, as it stands today they will not be a UK option.


Would love this to change in due course.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you could buy the bits and get a nissan dealer to fit them. It comes with fitting instructions, OK in Japanese 

the button is added so there is no blanking plate

What about the reversing camera? is that not UK either

R


----------

